# Daughter has Dual Citizenship - flying to the US from UK



## gbusa (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi,
I have UK passport, wife has US passport daughter has UK and US passport (wife and daughter both are dual citizenship).
My daughters US passport was only recently issued and we were given an emergency one which we were told to renew in the US (free if done in 12 months, we go next week).

question: which passport does my daughter go out on, and which does she come back on - if she goes out on US and back on US, do we then show UK border her UK passport when we pass through?

Also, if the renewal doesn't go through in time in the US (I don't know if we have to relinquish her emergency passport without receiving her renewal), can she leave on her UK passport?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You MUST the US one to enter the US ..
and the same with the UK 

Get a Passport in a Hurry


----------



## gbusa (Nov 8, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> You MUST the US one to enter the US ..
> and the same with the UK
> 
> Get a Passport in a Hurry


Thanks, so US to enter UK on return, and show her UK passport for proof she can enter?

out if interest, why cant we use her UK passport to go to the US...does it actually matter/would anyone ever know?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

gbusa said:


> Thanks, so US to enter UK on return, and show her UK passport for proof she can enter?
> 
> out if interest, why cant we use her UK passport to go to the US...does it actually matter/would anyone ever know?


no ...use the UK to enter the UK or she will be stamped as staying a max 180 days 

because US Immigration law claw specifies you have to use a US passport to enter 
jf yoU are a US CITIZEN


never play around with the POE they have unlimited power


----------



## gbusa (Nov 8, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> no ...use the UK to enter the UK or she will be stamped as staying a max 180 days
> 
> because US Immigration law claw specifies you have to use a US passport to enter
> jf yoU are a US CITIZEN
> ...


ok, thanks - US out/UK back

Think i will have to call them on Monday as cant see anything relating to free renewal of an emergency passport (US consulate in London advised me to renew it in the US and it should be FOC)!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

gbusa said:


> ok, thanks - US out/UK back
> 
> Think i will have to call them on Monday as cant see anything relating to free renewal of an emergency passport (US consulate in London advised me to renew it in the US and it should be FOC)!


I have never heard off a free passport either ..remember the consulate is not there to give advice or tell you the truth ... the Supremes said so ...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To elaborate a bit....

1. Airline check-in when departing for the United States: U.S. passport.(***)
2. Passport control when exiting the United Kingdom: U.K. passport.(*)
3. Immigration and customs when entering the United States: U.S. passport.(**)
4. Airline check-in when departing for the United Kingdom: U.K. passport.(***)
5. TSA security checkpoint when departing the United States: U.S. passport.
6. U.K. Border Agency checkpoint when entering the United Kingdom: U.K. passport.(*)

(*) Strangely enough the United Kingdom does not impose a _legal_ requirement on its citizens to use their own passport to enter/exit the United Kingdom. And citizens cannot overstay, so any time-limited entry stamps in a foreign passport are moot and unenforceable. However, prudence recommends using the matching passport if only to enjoy the shorter/faster immigration lines, especially at Heathrow Airport. But if, for example, your U.K. passport is lost or stolen, yes, legally you can enter the U.K. on a U.S. passport even if you're a U.K. citizen -- then get your U.K. passport replaced in the U.K. Check that, but I checked the law recently and that was the case, that there was no legal requirement as the U.S. (and many other countries) have.

(**) The United States operates CBP preclearance checkpoints at certain international airports outside the United States. None of these checkpoints are in the United Kingdom, though there's at least one in Ireland. If you are clearing U.S. immigration and customs and you are a U.S. citizen or U.S. national you must, by law, present only a U.S. passport, regardless of whether the CBP checkpoint is physically within the United States or not. Look for the United States insignia, flag, etc. -- if it's a CBP or other U.S. official, then present only your U.S. passport.

(***) If the airline has a valid reason to request it, after presenting your first passport you can present your other passport _upon request_. But wait for a request, then consider it.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As a dual passport holder, I use my US passport to exit the UK.
If you use a UK passport, you get asked about a greencard or ESTA... neither of which is relevant to a USC. 
Just easier to use the blue one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You have to kind of "psyche out" the reasoning for the passport control. Obviously, when dealing with the Immigrations officials of either country, it's probably best to offer "their" local passport. When checking in for a flight, best to use the US passport since normally the airline people are checking for a valid visa either for wherever you're going or to see how long you've been in the US - neither of which is applicable if you flash your US passport.

Last trip over, I took out my "other" passport for that last control just before entering the plane and was told I would have to show a valid visa for the US (I think because I got issued one of the last "non-biometric" passports here in France). 

Net net, carry both and present the one that seems to result in the least hassle.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never heard of a free of charge US passport. Personally I would contact the nearest USPS branch accepting applications to get details. Will you be in the US long enough to receive it or are you willing to pay expedited processing?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There isn't any particular time limit here, so let's not create a problem that doesn't exist. There is no passport control when exiting the United States, so obtaining a regular U.S. passport can wait.

I don't necessarily _recommend_ waiting to obtain that U.S. passport since it would be required to reenter the United States, and one never knows how quickly one needs to do that (e.g. death in the family). But if there's not enough time to get a U.S. passport during that visit to the U.S., that's not a problem.


----------

